# Gythio to Crete ferry



## NTG

I'm hoping to travel from Gythio, Peloponnese to Crete in June but can't find any ferry companies with a published rout. Anybody got any first hand experience or know of any ferries sailing this rout?


----------



## NTG

I still can't find any (bump)


----------



## peejay

Sorry Nick, can't help but have you considered Piraeus to Crete instead?

Superfast do that route and you get a 10% discount if you combine it with their Italy Greece crossing.

Just a thought.

Pete


----------



## NTG

Thanks Pete, that's my plan 'B' but I was hoping to be able to travel through the peloponese. I will probably end up taking your rout because i set off on the 26th and there's still no published timetables for the rout i want.


----------

